# Not very good



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

A CANNIBAL is found crying next to a large pile of poo.

"What's wrong?" someone asks. "I've just dumped my girlfriend!" sniffs the cannibal.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Two cannibals are eating a clown that they kidnapped from the circus.

They killed and cooked their meal in the usual way but as soon as they started eating one cannibal asked the other.....

"Does this taste funny to you?" :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :roll:


----------

